# Weekly Photo Challenge #37 for Week of 3/27/16



## wvdawg (Mar 26, 2016)

This week's theme is - favorite - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 27, 2016)

My "favorite" pic from today:



M00_7388 by CBMJR, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2016)

Beautiful!  The marvel of life.  Well captured.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2016)

My boy and his girl.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2016)

My favorite way to install trusses


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My boy and his girl.



Beautiful capture - clear as a professional portrait!
Nice shot Mandy!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 28, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> My favorite way to install trussesView attachment 870236



That skyhook sure makes the job a lot easier.  Nice shot of the action!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2016)

Once again some really nice shots folks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2016)

Single shot rifles just happen to be my FAVORITE


----------



## BERN (Mar 31, 2016)

*My favorite breakfast*

... a homer simson donut and light coffee.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 31, 2016)

Love that octagon barrel Mike, and that donut sure is making me drool!  Good ones guys!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 1, 2016)

*One of my favorite*

photo subjects


----------



## BERN (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> photo subjects



Beautiful!


----------



## carver (Apr 3, 2016)

Fine shots everyone


----------



## Batgirl (Apr 4, 2016)

My favorite types of pictures, something different.


----------

